# Bandit Is 1.



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I took him shopping for his birthday at the pet store and bought him a cloth sqeaky toy, they dont last with him no matter how tough they say it is but hey its his birthday


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy B-Day Bandit, he looks so happy and smiling in the second picture


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday: Bandit

Happy 1st Birthday handsome!! Hope you get spoiled today!!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bandit !! Have a fun day filled with lots of toys and treats ?


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday Bandit!! And MANY more!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy B-day Bandit!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bandit!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sweet boy! Tell your Mom to give you a birthday kiss on your nose and a Frosty Paw with a candle on it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

:birthday: to a very handsome boy!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

what is a frosty paw?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

It is "ice-cream" for dogs.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

cool I have seen it mentioned here but have never seen it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know if you have Kroger stores in Michigan but they carry them. Also, Feeders Supply has a different brand (maybe their own brand) but basically the same thing.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes i go to krogers. Ill look for them


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Now you have a nice BIG puppy. 

Happy birthday!


----------

